# tftpd



## cgigeek (May 31, 2013)

Good day to you all,

Is there a way I can bind tftpd(8) to a single address when started via inetd(8), or do I have to bind all inetd(8)?

(Yes, yes, inetd is old I know)


----------



## cgigeek (May 31, 2013)

Solved, -a in inetd_flags.

Thanks for looking.


----------

